# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Laz Tarihçesi

## atoybil

KUZEY ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

LüZ TARİHüESİ 
LAZ kökenli tarih araştırmacıların iddialarına göre, LAZLAR'ın kökeni M.ü. 8. Yüzyıla ait URARTU yazıtlarında geçen KOLHETİ medeniyetine dayarıır. (1) 

M.ü. 3. yüzyılda aşamış olan Rodoslu APOLLONIUS da , "ARGO" adlı eserinde KOLHETİ ve KOLHLAR hakkında bilgi vermektedir. HOMEROS'un ODYSSESIA'sında KOLHETİ, "Kral AİETES'in ülkesi" olarak geçmektedir. KOLHETİ tabii kaynakları, altın madenleri ve zenginlikleri ile meşhurdur. M.ü. 6. Yüzyılda kurulan KOLHETİ DEVLETİ, KARADENİZ kıyısındaki GAGRA'dan üORUH nehri ağzına kadar yayılmıştı. 

LAZ kökenli tarihçilerin iddiası, bu KOLHETİ medeniyetini MEGREL-LAZ, GüRCü ve ABHAZ halklarının yarattığı şeklindedir. Ancak ABHAZLAR'a (ABAZA) üERKESLER de sahip çıkar. 

Bugün TüRKİYE'de RİZE ve ARTVİN illerine bağlı PAZAR, ARDEşEN, FINDIKLI, ARHAVİ, HOPA ilçeleri ile GüRCİSTAN'ın ACARİSTAN üZERK CUMHURİYETİ'nin BATUM şehrinde oturan LAZLAR, iddiaya göre bu medeniyetin mirasçılarıdır. LAZLAR'a GüRCüLER "üANİ" der. HIRİSTİYAN LAZLAR'a ise MEGREL denir. 

İddiaya göre, Milad'ın birinci yüzyılında KAFKASYA'dan batıya doğru büyük bir göç oldu. LAZLAR gelip doğu Karadeniz bölgesine yerleştilerğ Bu göç karşısında ülkesini koruyamıyacağını anlıyan PONTUS kralı 2. Polemon M.S. 63 yılında krallığını ROMA'nın bir eyaleti haline getirdi. (2) Böylece LAZLAR Doğu KARADENİZ bölgesine adlarıyla gelip yerleşmiş oldular. (Mahmut Goloğlu'nun iddiası) 

KOLHETİ bölgesinde M.S. 3. yüzyılda GüRCü ve ABHAZLAR tarafından EGRİSİ diye adlandırılan, ROMA ve BİZANSLILAR'ın LAZİKA dedikleri bir krallık kuruldu. Bölgedeki APSİLYALILAR'ı, ABAZGİALILAR'ı ve SVANLAR'ı idaresine aldı. 

Bölgede 5. ve 6. asırdaki BİZANS ve SASANİ savaşları, LAZLAR'ın nüfusunun büyük bir kısmını yitirmelerine sebep oldu. Bölgeye GüRCüLER yerleşti. Böylece müslüman LAZLAR (üANİ ) ile hıristiyan LAZLAR (MEGREL) arasına GüRCüLER girdi ve ikisinin bağı koptu. (KAFKASYA Yazıları, sayı 1, sf. 95, 1997) Bu tampon bölge GURİA-ACARA idi. 

Bu bilgilerin hiç te doğru olmadığı ilk bakışta anlaşılır... Bir defa 6. asırda PEYGAMBERİMİZ ancak doğmuştu!. İSLAMİYET'in yayılmaya başlaması 7. asırdadır!... KARADENİZ bölgesine ulaşması ise 9. asrı bulmuştur. LAZLAR ise en geç Müslüman olan halklardandır. (1400'ler) 

Her neyse, LAZ kökenli tarihçilere göre, LAZİKA krallığı 8. yüzyılda ortadan kalktı. Yerine ABHAZ krallığı kuruldu. Kral Leon zamanında ABHAZYA, BİZANS kontrolünden kurtuldu. Ama eski LAZİKİ krallığının üORUH vadisinden TRABZON'a kadar olan bölge gene BİZANSLILAR'ın elinde kaldı. 

1204 HAüLI SEFERİ aslında müslümanlar üzerine idi ama, Latin işgali BİZANS'ı zayıflattı, GüRCü kraliçe TAMARA sınırlarını TRABZON'a kadar genişletti. TRABZON krallığının başına yakın akrabası DAVİD KOMMENON'u geçirdi. TRABZON'a LAZLAR yerleştirildi. 

Bunlar hep bu derginin iddialarığ 1453'de FATİH İSTANBUL'u alınca, LAZLAR üzerindeki BİZANS etkisi kalkmışğ 1461'de FATİH TRABZON krallığını ele geçirince LAZLAR, OSMANLI yönetimine girmişlerğ Peki GüRCüLER ne olmuş?? Hani, DAVİD KOMMENON, GüRCü TAMARA'nın akrabası idi??? 

Bir defa FATİH zamanında TRABZON'da GüRCü krallığı değil, RUM İMPARATORLUĞU vardı. Tahta geçen de DAVİD değil; BİZANS İmparatoru ANDRONİKOS KOMMENOS'un LüTİNLER'den kaçan oğlu ALEKSİOS idi. Bu Sülale bölgeye Laz yerleştirmeyi bırakın, onların üzerine seferler düzenlemiştir!.. İlerde anlatacağız, şimdi dergiden devam edelim. 

1814-1817, 1818-1821 ve 1832-1834'de bölgede DEVLET'e karşı ayaklanmalar oldu. TRABZON valisi OSMAN PAşA, LAZ derebeyleriyle uğraştı ama başa çıkamadı. 

1851'de ACARA bölgesi, Yukarı GURYA ile birlikte LAZİSTAN SANCAĞI haline getirildi, BATUM sancak merkezi oldu. 1878'de BATUM RUSLAR'ın eline geçince, RİZE sancak merkezi yapıldı. RİZE, ATİNA (PAZAR), HOPA ve 6 nahiye, 364 köy bu sancağa bağlı idi. 

TüRKİYE'deki LAZLAR'a yönelik yayınlar, ABDüLHAMİD döneminde HOPALI FAİK EFENDİ'nin LAZCA'yı yazılı hale getirme çalışması ile başladı... 1914'de İSTANBUL'da bir LAZ TALEBE CEMİYETİ kuruldu. 1919'da LAZ TEKüMüL-ü MİLLİYE CEMİYETİ kuruldu. 

CUMHURİYET ile birlikte LAZİSTAN SANCAĞI dağıtıldı, PAZAR, ARDEşEN, FINDIKLI ilçeleri RİZE'ye, ARHAVİ, HOPA da ARTVİN'e bağlandı. 

(1)- LAZLAR Kafkasya Yazıları 1/93, 1/109 
(2) - şu PONTUS meselesine çözmeden konuya açıklık getirmek mümkün değil. Bu yüzden PONTUS VE TRABZON RUM İMPARATORLUĞU sayfasına da bakınız.

----------


## atoybil

KUZEY ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

LüZ TARİHüESİ - 2 

Bir önceki sayfada, LAZ ayırımcıların iddialarını naklettik. şimdi de LAZLAR'ın tarihçesini gerçek kaynaklardan vermek istiyoruz. 
LAZLAR, GüRCü (İBER) kavminin bir koludur. (1) Bu açıdan her ikisi de YAFETİK ırktandır. Yani TüRKLER ile akrabadır. Atalarımız birdir, aynıdır. 

En eski GREK yazarlar LAZ diye bir topluluktan bahsetmez. LOZOİ kelimesine ancak Hıristiyanlığın ilk devirlerinden itibaren rastlanabilir. Plinius, Arianus, Preplus, Batlamyus'un yazılarında LOZOİ kelimesi, belki eski bir şehir olan LAZOS veya LAZİKA'dır. KIESSING'e göre, LOZOİ, KERKETAY halkının bir koludur. KERKETAYLAR ise GüRCü'dür. Bunlar Hristiyanlığın ilk döneminde kendilerine ADİGE (ADZİGE) diyen ZYGOİNİN (üERKES) halkının baskısı ile güneye göç etmek zorunda kalmışlardı. 

Hakikatte ise LOZOİ halkı ARRİANUS zamanında (M.S. 2. asır yazarı ) SUHUM'da yaşamakta idiler. TRABZON'un doğusundaki sahillerde oturan diğer halklar ise sırasiyle şunlardı: 

KOLüİ (SANNOİ ), MAüOLENES, HENİOüİ, ZYDRİTAE , ROMA'ya tabi kral MALASSUS'un teb'ası LAZAİ, APSİLAE, ABAZKİ (ABAZA), ve SUHUM civarında SANİGAE. 

Sonraki asırlarda LAZLAR önem kazanınca, bütün eski KOLüİ ülkesine LAZİKA dendi. DİOKLETİAN (M.S. 284-303) döneminde KİMMER (BOSFOR) Kralı SAUROMATUS, bütün LAZAİ topraklarını işgal etti. O tarihte LAZİKA'ya tabi olanlar PROKOPİOS, ABASKOİYİ SUANİA, ve SYKMNİA halkları idi. Bu sebeple, LAZİKA adının hakim bir grup (LAZLAR) ve onlara bağlı bir kaç kabileye işaret etiği düşünülebilir. 

LAZLAR, 500'lerde Hıristiyanlaştılar. İmparator JUSTİNYEN (527-565) bölgede "Kudüs üölü" diye bilinen yerdeki bir Laz mabedini tamir ettirmiştir. (Prokopius, De aedificiis, V, 9) Lazlar komşularına papaz bile göndermekteydiler. (Prokopius, Bell, Gct, IV, 2) 

KOLüİ'deki Lazlar, ROMA imparatoru tarafından kendi içlerinden tayin edilen krallarca idare edilirlerdi. Bu kralların görevi, KAFKASYA'nın batı geçitlerini kuzeyden gelen göçebelere karşı koruma idi. Yani ROMA'nın bir nevi Uü BEYİ şeklinde idiler. KRAL kelimesi bizi yanıltmamalıdır, sahip olduğu toprak ancak BEYLİK kadardır. 

Bu görev değil de, ROMALILAR'ın ticareti inhisarlarında tutmaları KOLüİ halkını tedirgin ediyordu. Bu yüzden Kral GOBAZES, M.S. 458'den itibaren SASANü hükümdarı 2. YEZDİCüRD'in yardımına başvurdu. Bu yüzden M.S. 539-562 tarihleri arasında BİZANS İmparatoru JUSTİNYEN ile İRAN şahı 1. HüSREV arasında LAZİKA topraklarında savaşlar oldu. Ordu kumandanı BELİSARİUS'un seferlerine iştirak eden yazar PROKOPİUS'un bildirdiğine göre, o tarihte Lazlar, PHASİS Irmağı'nın iki sahilinde yaşamaktaydılar. Ne var ki, ARCHAEOPOLİS, SEBASTOPOLİS, PİTİUS, SKANDA, SARAPANİS, RHODOPOLİS, MORCHORESİS gibi Laz şehirleri nehrin hep kuzey yakasında idi. Nehrin sol tarafı ıssızdı . Lazlar'ın ellerindeki topraklar ancak atla bir gün yol tutardı. Daha ötesinde TRABZON'a kadar ROMA PONTİKLERİ vardı ki, bu da o toprakların Lazlar'a ait olmadığını, doğrudan doğruya İmparatorluğa bağlı olduğunu gösterir. 

Bundan sonraki (600'ler-1200) Laz tarihi karanlıktır. 1204'de GüRCİSTAN kraliçesi TAMARA'nın verdiği askeri yardım ile ALEXİS KOMMENOS adında biri TRABZON İmparatorluğu'nu kurdu!.. Bu imparatorluğun tarihi, ki ömrü 1204-1461 yılları arasındadır, KUZEY KAFKASYA ile yakından ilgilidir. 

Burada dikkat edilmesi gereken iki husus varğ Birincisi, adı "imparatorluk"tur ama hükmünün geçtiği topraklar bir BEYLİK kadar küçüktür!ğ İkincisi, ALEXİS KOMMENOS, bir LAZ değil; bir BİZANS prensidir. BİZANS İmparatoru ANDRONİKOS KOMMENOS'un oğludur. Yani, kurulan devlet; LATİNLER'in (katolik hıristiyanlar) HAüLI SEFERİ bahanesiyle gelip İSTANBUL'u ele geçirmeleri ve imparatoru kovmaları, orada bir LATİN krallığı kurmaları sonucu oluşmuştur. Kaçan imparator İZNİK'te varlığını sürdürmeye çalıştı, bu arada bir kısım BİZANSLILAR da TRABZON'a kaçmışlardı. İşte kurulan "imparatorluk" onlara aittir. 

Yazar GREGORAS'a göre, KOMMENOS'un ilk işi KOLüİ halkının ve Lazlar'ın topraklarını zaptetmek oldu!.. 1282'den itibaren JOHANNES KOMMENOS, "doğunun, İberya'nın (GüRCİSTAN), ve deniz aşırı ülkelerin imparatoru" ünvanını aldı! Yani ortada ne Laz kralı kaldı, ne de Lazistan!.. RUMLAR'ın idaresi altında yaşıyan Laz halkı kaldı, o kadar!.. 

Ancak BİZANS usülü iktidar kavgaları sürdüğü için, 1341'de Laz halkının desteği alan BİZANSLI prenses ANNA ANAKHUTLU tahta çıktı. O dönemde TRABZON İmparatorluğu'na bağlı toprakların MAKRİALİ'ye kadar uzandığı, GONİA'nın ise mahalli hükümdarlar (bey statüsünde) elinde kaldığı sanılmaktadır. 

Gürcüler , Lazlar'a üA'Nİ der, Lazlar bunu pek bilmez. Kelime bir ihtimal Grekçe SANNOİ/TZANNOİ kelimesinden gelmedir. Tarihi bakımdan üA'NİLER ile LAZLAR arasında bir akrabalık var ise de, kopmuş görülmektedir. ARRİANUS zamanında SANOİLER, TRABZON'a komşu idi. . Eskilerden PROKOPİUS, "TZANNOİ diye anılan yerin eskiden SANNOİ olduğunu, ve üORUH vadisini denizden ayıran dağların sahil yakasında bulunduğunu " belirtir. (BALHAR dağları )ğ KOCH, "OF ahalisinin özel bir dil ile konuştuğunu", MARR da "HOşNİşİN ahalisinin anlaşılmaz bir dil konuştuğunu" söylerğ. Yani bölgede farklı bir halk vardır. 

N.MARR'ın tesbitlerine göre üA'NİLER (TZANNOİ ), önceleri üORUH havzasında geniş bir sahayı işgal etmekte idiler. Burasını kısa bir süre için ERMENİLER, sonra GüRCüLER (KHARTHLİ ) almıştı. 

TRABZON tarihçileri LAZLAR'ı TSİNAİDLER'den ayrı tutmaya devam etmişlerdirğ. TSİNAİDLER, Müslümanlar ile birleşerek 1348'de TRABZON topraklarına hücum ettiler. Sonra TRABZON İmparatoru tarafından cezalandırıldılar. (1377) Bu dönemde CANİK (SAMSUN) Sancağı tarafında oldukları sanılıyor. 

Kısacası, GüRCüLER iki halkı (LAZLAR ile TSİNAİDLER) birbirine karıştırdıkları için LAZLAR'a üA'Nİ demeye başlamıştır... Hakiki üA'NİLER iki grup halinde LAZİSTAN denen bölgenin güneyinde ve batısında yaşarlar. Bunlardan biri sonradan TRABZON'un batısına göç etmiştir. 

1461' de hayatı boyunca 17 devlete son vermiş olan FATİH SULTAN MEHMET, TRABZON'u zaptetti. Böylece o tarihe kadar RUM hükümdarlara tabi olan LAZ halkı OSMANLILAR'ın idaresine girdi ve İSLAMİYET'le tanıştı. Lazlar, nasıl oldu bilinmez, şAFü mezhebini kabul ettiler. Aslında bu MEZHEP diğer KAFKAS halkları arasında da yaygındır. Belki onlardan gelmiştir. Lazlar en geç müslüman olan KAFKAS topluluklarındandır. GüRCüLER bile, aşağı yukarı yüz yıl önce gruplar halinde Müslüman olmaya başlamışlardı. (N. Marr, Bulletin de l'Academia de St. Petersburg, 1917, sf. 415-446) 

1519'da, YAVUZ SULTAN SELİM döneminde, BATUM'un da ilavesiyle TRABZON ayrı bir eyalet haline getirildi. Bölgeyi 1640'da dolaşmış olan EVLİYA üELEBİ, 5 sancak bulunduğunu açıklar : CANİK, TRABZON, GüNYE(GONİA), AşAĞI BATUM ve YUKARI BATUMğ Lazlar'ın yaşadığı yerin merkezi GüNYE idi. 

EVLİYA üELEBİ, TRABZON'a, "eski LEZGİ vilayeti" derğ Halbuki, hem o, hem KATİP üELEBİ, hem de yabancı yazar VIVIEN DE ST. MARTİN yanılmışlar, ses benzerliğinden LAZ ile LEZGİ (3) kelimelerini aynı sanmışlardır. Hele KATİP üELEBİ, bölge kavimlerine LEZGİ adını verdikten sonra alt kabileleri şöyle sayar: 

MEGRİL (MİNGRELLİLER), GüRCüLER, ABHAZ (ABAZA), üERKES, LüZ. 

Arkasından LAZLAR'ın TRABZON bölgesinde oturduklarını söyler. Ayrıca TRABZON'un güneydoğusunda üEPNİ dağlarındaki "İRAN şahına ALLAH gibi tapan" şİİ TüRK boylarından söz eder... Hem o, hem de EVLİYA üELEBİ, TRABZON'un 41 nahiyesinden çoğunun "itaatsizliği"ni dile getirir. (Katip üelebi, Cihannüma, sf.429; Evliya üelebi, cilt 2, sf. 81, 83) Bundan bu nahiye beylerinin bir ölçüde Devlet otoritesi tanımadıkları, bildikleri gibi hareket ettiği anlaşılmaktadır. 

1814-1817, 1818-1821 ve 1832-1834'de bölgede DEVLET'e karşı ayaklanmalar oldu. Bu derebeylere ilk darbe TRABZON Valisi OSMAN PAşA tarafından indirildi. Ancak dağlık arazi yüzünden Laz derebeyleri tam kontrole alınamadı, ve OSMAN PAşA'dan sonra, tıpkı GüNEYDOĞU ANADOLU'daki Kürt beyleri gibi, başlarına buyruk harekete devam ettiler. 

Bölgeyi dolaşmış olan KOCH, serbestiyetleri kısıtlanmış olmasına rağmen bu derebeylerin çoğunu yerinde bulduğunu belirtir ve 15 derebeylik sayar: 

ATHİNA (PAZAR), BULEP, ARTAşİN (ARDEşEN), VİüE, KAPİSTE, ARHAVİ, KİSSE, HOPA, HEMşİN, MAKRİA (MAKRİALİ ), GONİA (GüNYE), BATUM, MARADİT (MARADİDİ ), PERLEVAN ve üAT 

Bu nahiyelerden bir kısmında GüRCüLER'in hakim olduğu görülmektedir. (BATUM, ARHAVİ ) ğ Bir kısmı da LAZİSTAN diye tanımlanan bölgenin sınırları dışında, üoruh Nehri üzerinde idi. (MARADİT, PERLEVAN, üAT) ğ HEMşİN'de yaşıyan halk ta diğerlerinden farklıdır. 

1851'de ACARA bölgesi, Yukarı GURYA ile birlikte LAZİSTAN SANCAĞI haline getirildi, BATUM sancak merkezi oldu. 1878'de BATUM RUSLAR'ın eline geçince, RİZE sancak merkezi yapıldı. RİZE, ATİNA (PAZAR), HOPA ve 6 nahiye, 364 köy bu sancağa bağlı idi. 

CUMHURİYET ile birlikte LAZİSTAN SANCAĞI dağıtıldı, PAZAR, ARDEşEN, FINDIKLI ilçeleri RİZE'ye, ARHAVİ, HOPA da ARTVİN'e bağlandı. 

LüZ tabiri bugün, halk arasında ayırım yapılmaksızın KARADENİZ bölgesinin güneydoğu kısmında yaşıyan herkes için kullanılır. Ancak gerçek LAZLAR sadece PAZAR ve HOPA ilçelerinde yaşıyanlar ve buradan göç edenlerdir. BATUM'un güneyinde kalan bölgedeki az sayıda Laz da 16.3.1921 tarihli antlaşma ile TüRKİYE'ye alınmıştır. Diğerleri yanlış olarak "Laz" sanılan başka boylardandır. 

Laz kökenli vatandaşlarımız iyi denizcidirler, hamsiye düşkünlükleri meşhurdur. . üay, tütün, mısır, kara lahana yetiştirirler, meyvecilikle uğraşırlar. Fırıncılık yaygın meslektir. Eskiden Rusya'ya gider, ekmek pişirirler, evlenip Müslüman yaptıkları Rus kadınlarla ülkeye dönerlerdi. şimdi Rus kadınlar bölgeye geliyor, ve gene bizimkilerle evleniyor!.. Las kökenli vatandaşlarımız İSLAM'a taassup derecesinde bağlıdırlar. 

TüRKİYE'deki LAZLAR'a yönelik yayınlar, ABDüLHAMİD döneminde HOPALI FAİK EFENDİ'nin LAZCA'yı yazılı hale getirme çalışması ile başlar. 1914'de İSTANBUL'da bir LAZ TALEBE CEMİYETİ kuruldu. 1919'da LAZ TEKüMüL-ü MİLLİYE CEMİYETİ kuruldu. Cumhuriyet döneminde yurt dışında yayınlanan bazı KAFKAS dergi ve yazıları sakıncalı bulunduğu için yurda sokulmadı. 

LAZCA denilen dil, GüRCüCE'ye benziyen MİGRELİ diline çok yakındır. Hatta N. MARR, onu MİGRELİ'nin bir lehçesi sayar. Ayrıca "LAZCA-MİGRELİ grubunda, GRABAR denilen eski ERMENİCE'nin HİNT-AVRUPAü olmayan özelliklerini bulduğunu" söyler!... Bölgede HİNT-AVRUPAü olmayan, SAMü olmadığı aşikar bu özellikler ancak TURANü, yani URAL ALTAYİK, yani TüRKüE'den kaynaklanan özelliklerden başkası olamaz. Ama nedense bu ne ERMENİCE, ne de LAZCA (ne de üERKESüE) için açıkça söylenmez!.. 

LAZCA, iki gruba ayrılır: DOĞU LüZCASI, BATI LüZCASIğ Ayrıca küçük kollar vardır, mesela üALA lehçesiğ Ancak LAZCA baştan başa TüRKüE kelimelerle doludur... LAZCA'nın yazısı yoktur. Yazılı bir LAZCA edebiyat yoktur. Bu da LAZCA'nın bir dil değil; "ağız" olduğunu ortaya koyarğ. Yine de REşİT HİLMİ PEHLİVANOĞLU gibi bazı şairler yetişmiştir. Lazlar zamanla bu ağzı unutmuşlar, Kendilerine has bir şive ile TüRKüE konuşmaya başlamışlardır. 

1980'den itibaren kürt bölücü terörü ile birlikte, LAZ ayarımcılığına yönelik yayınlar da arttı. 1984'de LAZ ALFABESİ (LAZURİ ALFABE) ve OSMAN TAMTRULİ'nin üOCUKLAR İüİN LAZCA (LAZURİ BEREPEşENİ ) yayınlandığ 1992'de LAZ DİLİNİ VE KüLTüRüNü ARAşTIRMA VAKFI GİRİşİM KOMİTESİ kuruldu. 1993'de çıkmaya başlıyan OGNİ dergisi, 1997'de ancak bir kaç sayı çıkan KAFKAS YAZILARI DERGİSİ bu meyanda sayılabilir... Bir de ZUĞAşİ BEREPE (DENİZİN üOCUKLARI) adlı müzik grubu vardır. Kazım Koyuncu tarafından kurulmuştu. Sonradan dağıldı. Koyuncu genç yaşta kanserden öldü. (2005) 

Biz LAZ kökenli yurttaşlarımızın kendi aralarında LAZCA konuşmalarına elbetteki karşı değiliz. LAZCA türküler, şarkılar söylemelerine de karşı değiliz. LAZ tarihinin araştırılması, LAZ kültürünün derinlemesine incelenmesi de biz hiç rahatsız etmez. Aksine; bunun sonuçlarından, yani TüRKLER ile yakın bağların daha kolay tesbit Edileceğinden emin olduğumuz için, bu tarz çalışmaları gönülden destekleriz. 

Hep söylediğimiz gibi, biz bölücülüğe, ayırımcılığa ve son zamanlarda korkunç boyutlara ulaşan Hıristiyan misyonerliğine karşıyız!.. DİL, TARİH, KüLTüR çalışmalarının yabancıların desteğinde ve ayırımcılık güdülerek yapılmasına karşıyız!.. Ve eminiz ki, gönülden İSLAM'a ve TüRKİYE'ye bağlı LAZ kökenli kardeşlerimiz, bu faaliyetler içinde yer alanlara en az bizim kadar tepki göstermektedirler!.. 

(1) - Bu yazı İSLAM ANSİKLOPEDİSİ'nden yararlanarak whazırlanmıştır. (cilt 7, sf. 25-27) 
(2) - LAZKİ VE İBERYA (GüRCİSTAN) HARİTASI 
(3) - LEZGİLER 

email: [email protected]

----------

